# Lắp đặt camera quận 5 chính hãng, giá rẻ



## camerafuda (4 Tháng mười hai 2019)

Dịch vụ _*lắp đặt camera quận 5*_ nhanh chóng chuyên nghiệp. Nếu bạn ở khu vực quận 5 hoặc ở những khu vực lân cận quận 5 có thể liên hệ với chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ tư vấn và lắp đặt camera.







*Những lợi ích khi lắp đặt camera quan sát ở quận 5:*


Lắp đặt *camera văn phòng – cơ quan*: quản lý tài sản của công ty, doanh nghiệp, quan sát thái độ làm việc của nhân viên
Lắp đặt *camera gia đình*: bảo vệ tài sản trong nhà, giám sát bảo mẫu, người giúp việc, trông nom người già, trẻ em
Lắp đặt *camera mầm non*: giám sát trẻ em, tìm hiểu hoạt động vui chơi, học tập của các bé tại trường mầm non, nhà trẻ
Lắp đặt *camera khách sạn, nhà nghỉ*: giám sát các khách lưu trú, khách đến liên hệ, quản lý tài sản của khách sạn, nhà nghỉ, quản lý nhân viên
Lắp đặt *camera trường học*: nắm phương pháp giảng dạy, rèn luyện của nhà trường và từng giáo viên, giám sát hoạt động vui chơi, học tập của học sinh
Lắp đặt *camera nhà xưởng*: bảo vệ tài sản, máy móc, hàng hóa của nhà xưởng, quản lý công nhân viên, quản lý quy trình sản xuất.


*Công ty Camera Fuda phân phối các sản phẩm và phụ kiện camera sau:*

- Các loại camera bao gồm: Kbvision, Hikvision, Vantech, Questek, Dahua, Yoosee, Panasonic...


- Phụ kiện bao gồm: thẻ nhớ, đầu ghi, dây cáp, nguồn.


Không chỉ *Lắp đặt camera quận 5* mà công ty Camera Fuda còn cung cấp các dịch vụ tại khắp các quận huyện trên địa bàn Tphcm. Ngoài ra còn các khu vực liền kề như Bình Dương, Long An, Đồng Nai. Nếu quý khách trong khu vực này có nhu cầu xin liên hệ với chúng tôi. Không ngại xa, liên hệ là có mặt.

*Bảng giá lắp đặt camera quận 5 của công ty Camera Fuda*












*Quy trình lắp đặt camera quan sát tại quận 5*

– Khảo sát nhu cầu khách hàng (qua điện thoại hoặc khảo sát thực tế)


– Tư vấn giúp khách hàng tối ưu chi phí và hiểu rõ chức năng trước khi lắp đặt camera quan sát


– Báo giá chi tiết theo nhu cầu của khách hàng


– Xác nhận báo giá -> Ký hợp đồng


– Hẹn thời gian thi công lắp đặt camera


– Tư vấn hướng dẫn khách hàng sử dụng, cài đặt qua điện thoại, máy tính


– Khách hàng nghiệm thu kiểm tra sản phẩm và chất lượng hình ảnh từ camera.


– Xuất hóa đơn, hoặc biên lai thu tiền.


Dịch vụ _lắp đặt camera quan sát giá rẻ_ luôn sẵn sàng đồng hành cùng bạn. Bất cứ thắc mắc nào bạn cũng có thể trực tiếp liên hệ với chúng tôi. Thời gian hoạt động tất cả các ngày trong tuần 24/7.

*Dịch vụ lắp đặt camera quan sát ở quận 5 của trung tâm Camera Fuda cam kết với khách hàng:*

*Có mặt nhanh chóng*, *đúng hẹn*: ngay khi nhận được yêu cầu của khách hàng, các kỹ thuật viên lắp đặt camera sẽ đến tận nơi theo đúng thời gian đã hẹn với khách hàng. Sau khi lắp đặt, nếu quý khách có yêu cầu bảo trì camera, kỹ thuật viên sẽ đến ngay trong vòng 30 phút, không làm gián đoạn công việc của quý khách.


*Chỉ sử dụng các thiết bị camera chính hãng*: những camera do trung tâm Camera Fuda sử dụng trong gói _lắp đặt camera quan sát tphcm_ đều là những camera tầm trung và cao cấp của các thương hiệu nổi tiếng từ Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản, Đài Loan. Có thể mức giá cao hơn và thông số thấp hơn các camera giá rẻ trôi nổi trên thị trường nhưng quý khách hoàn toàn yên tâm về độ bền và độ ổn định của camera.


*Có phương án lắp đặt camera với chi phí tiết kiệm nhất*: chuyên viên của trung tâm sẽ tư vấn khách hàng gói lắp đặt tiết kiệm để số lượng camera sử dụng ít nhất, không cần nhiều linh kiện – phụ kiện đi kèm nhưng vẫn đảm bảo hiệu quả quan sát tốt, tín hiệu ổn định.


*Bảo hành camera 365 ngày*: quý khách sẽ được đổi sản phẩm mới nếu camera do trung tâm lắp đặt bị lỗi phần cứng trong thời gian bảo hành. Các linh kiện, phụ kiện camera được trung tâm bảo hành từ 3-6 tháng.


*Mọi thông tin chi tiết quý khách có thể liên hệ tại:*


*CÔNG TY LẮP ĐẶT CAMERA FUDA*
  Hotline: 0931.868.703
  Website: lapdatcamerafuda.com
  Địa chỉ: 537 Lê Quang Định, Phường 1, Quận Gò Vấp, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
  Hãy để chúng tôi dõi theo niềm tin của bạn!


----------

